# Chad Kroeger Signature Guitar



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

so...gibson is giving him his own signature guitar...interesting...i saw it on TV last night...Live at E-Talk interviewed him and he had a picture of it...can't find it on the net anywhere though...

he was also showing off his Swarovski crystal Les Paul...the Dark Horse guitar...
Chad Kroeger's Dazzling New Les Paul - Noisecreep


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

is the new signature guitar gonna look like a shaggy Chad dog?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Righteous ! !


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Did I miss something? It doesn't say anything about a signature guitar. Just that Gibson customized one for him.
He plays PRS & ESPs doesn't he? (Not exactly a Nickelback fan)


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Where's the giant facepalm emoticon?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, if that douche gets his own signiture guitar, it'll be a PRS.. although Gibson did make a Jimi Hendrix guitar... so, who knows...?


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I bet it really nails that generic as possible tone!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL That generic tone crack got me.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i love all the jalousy here... only canadiens can bring down one of it's biggest band....


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

al3d said:


> i love all the jalousy here... only canadiens can bring down one of it's biggest band....


Bad music is bad music, doesn't matter where it's from. Gotta give them credit for their success though....they seem to have worked hard for it.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't care for Nickelback, and that makes me jealous?

LOL

I will say this. When they played at the closing of the Olympics they came in hard and tight... they blew most of the other people off of the stage with their explosive energy and focus. They impressed me.

But it's bland MOR rock. To me anyway. Middling radio fodder. Kroeger is technically a very strong singer... props to him. The band is tight. Props to them! I just can't get into any of it.

When everyone and his dog gets a signature guitar, these stories will stop being even remotely newsworthy. Looks like we're well on our way.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Scottone said:


> Bad music is bad music, doesn't matter where it's from. Gotta give them credit for their success though....they seem to have worked hard for it.


that's your problem right here..it is NOT bad music..you might not like it personnaly..but because it's not your bag of tea..it in no way means BAD MUSIC. they sell millions of album, book stadium concerts all over the world as well. if it was THAT BAD..they still would be doing clubs like 99% of musicians out there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I never even knew who the guy was. I am not sure I could name a song by the band either. But if they are selling albums and tickets to concerts then someone has to be digging it. What is the criteria for getting a signature guitar anyway


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

al3d said:


> that's your problem right here..it is NOT bad music..


I agree its just not good :banana:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

al3d said:


> it is NOT bad music..you might not like it personnaly..but because it's not your bag of tea..it in no way means BAD MUSIC. they sell millions of album, book stadium concerts all over the world as well.


So does Brittney Spears.

Not a good indicator.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

bagpipe said:


> So does Brittney Spears.
> 
> Not a good indicator.


frankly, I find it hard to believe how many of these modern artists sell what they do. but I think my father used to tell me that when I was cranking my red vinyl hemispheres album to the max on his expensive stereo system that was normally reserved for Frank Sinatra or Barbara Streisand


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds like my memories too. When I was a kid my dad's record chest was stuffed with 60s stuff like Burl Ives, the Ray Conniff Singers, Nina and Frederick, Herb Alpert, and tons of classical. My sister and older brother started in with the Beatles, Dylan and the Stones. Then I and my two younger brothers come along. Sometime in the middle seventies my dad was telling one of my younger brothers that if he doesn't stop playing Joe's Garage he's going to yank it off of the turntable and bury it in the backyard.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

al3d said:


> that's your problem right here..it is NOT bad music..you might not like it personnaly..but because it's not your bag of tea..it in no way means BAD MUSIC. they sell millions of album, book stadium concerts all over the world as well. if it was THAT BAD..they still would be doing clubs like 99% of musicians out there.


Yer right, the music part isn't so bad.....the lyrics on the other hand are awful by any standard.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

al3d said:


> i love all the jalousy here... only canadiens can bring down one of it's biggest band....


Being Canadian has absolutely nothing to do with it, neither does jealousy. People can like or not like anything they want without being accused of some negative personality trait, or misplaced nationalism. I don't care for the band either, their songs sound too much alike for my tastes, but that's all it is...taste.

As for the guitar, it doesn't seem all that different than lots of more or less similar and very available (and I'm guessing cheaper) models. Yet another ego boosting axe for the uber-fans...yawn.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Maxer said:


> LOL That generic tone crack got me.


Me too!!


I'd love to have their money...I wouldn't want to be associated with any one of their songs though. A guy I used to work with knew some dudes who were recording at Chad's studio and apparently they all referred to him as 'poodle boy'.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

OK....not bad, but generic, simple, repetitive, uninteresting.....anyone care to add?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Anything special about the guitar...aside from possibly having his name on it?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

washburned said:


> OK....not bad, but *generic, simple, repetitive, uninteresting*.....anyone care to add?


That about says it and about mainstream musical tastes. It's want they want, and the music corporations know how to capitalize on. Nickelback is very good at generic musical mainstream. I just don't really care for it or listen to.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> That about says it and about mainstream musical tastes. It's want they want, and the music corporations know how to capitalize on..


Yes, but if the music corporations didn't screw everyone for so long then they would still be able to present a broad spectrum and have 'the people' decide. When the record companies amalgamated the art side of 'the industry' got suppressed and the business side of it got pumped-up to ridiculous proportions.

Many of the non-generics have to finance their own music now, get no radio support because they aren't tied to any big corporation and if people don't hear it, they won't want to hear it or buy it. It's like the annoying song that you hear twice a day...next thing you know, you're walking along humming the melody. 

I have heard many songs that have been written and performed by nobodys that could be big hits (I've even been told that I've got a bunch of them) but if they don't get played to the masses then they won't be listened to by the masses and everyone knows that we still need to hear 'This Is How You Remind Me' a few times a week.

This may have been overdone because it has been around for years now but hey...
[video=youtube;v2pXfAK8r1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2pXfAK8r1k&feature=related[/video]

That little bit of grit in his voice and everything compressed to H377 sounds terrible to me.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

I really just can't believe the amount of hate these guys take, they are doing something they love doing and something most of us can only dream about doing. They put on a great show reminiscent of the great concerts I saw as a kid by Judas Priest, Maiden, with lots of pyro. They rock hard and obviously millions of people agree or they would not be selling as many albums as they do. As others have said because it is not our taste in music doesn't mean "they suck", I am sure if the people bashing them posted the bands they like I could find one or two I think "suck", the difference is I can appreciate what they do and the fact they are doing what they want to do and making the music they want to make. These guys have managed to do what many canadian bands have not done in a long time, break well into the US market. They do Canada proud and deserve credit for that whether you like their music or not. 

I think it is the fact that with fame comes the hatred.

PS: That being said I will agree with the post about lyrics. I think Dark horse has some good music but the lyrics are very juvenile and were a real let down for me. They have and can do alot better lyrically.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

sadowsky13 said:


> I really just can't believe the amount of hate these guys take, they are doing something they love doing...


So are the Jonas Brothers...How ironic that you chastise those who criticize Nickelback, and then you go on to criticize Nickelback in the same post. You're opinion is not as righteous as you think it is.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

Samsquantch said:


> So are the Jonas Brothers...How ironic that you chastise those who criticize Nickelback, and then you go on to criticize Nickelback in the same post. You're opinion is not as righteous as you think it is.


There is a big difference between constructive criticism and just blatently knocking a band. If people say they do not like the bands music because it is radio friendly but they appreciate the fact they are talented is one thing. When people say they "suck" their music "sucks", they are not talented, etc, they are just dissing a band for the sake of dissing.

My criticism of their lyrics on the dark horse album is contructive criticism. I believe they are capable of doing a better job with their lyrics based on previous work. Just like I think the Tragically Hip have great lyrics but have recently strayed from their hard rocking roots and should go back to them.

My opinion is exactly that, MY OPINION, I don't pretend to be anymore credible than anyone else. I thought that is what having a discussion is all about.

And what about the Jonas Brother's. I can say I do not like their music, but again can counter with the fact that thousands of others obviously disagree. Good for them for doing what they love!


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

next up, the nickelback lite edition. i.e. theory of a deadman edition...ha ha!


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

My new band name Theory of a Nickle Creed by default! they all suck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

These people don't like them at all.. and there not even Canadian

[video=youtube;AeDV3ERyc0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeDV3ERyc0k[/video]


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I suddenly love Portugal even more!


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Here's the thing about Nickelback, they're easy to hate on because they're a prime example of "selling out". If you listen to their early stuff - like The State - they were a hard rocking Canadian band. They had a creative edge to them. When they released Silver Side Up, they hit upon a musical formula that clicked with the American record buying masses. Compare it to the previous album and you'll notice how they slicked up the production, dumbed down the lyrics, and made everything very generic sounding. Voila! They had hits! Then, they proceeded to make another 3 or 4 albums using the exact same formula. To the point that several of their singles are just about the same song (then again, Aerosmith did it too - Amazing, Crazy, Cryin'). It's not jealousy, it's the fact that there was a noticeable change in their music in order to gain immediate commercial success. 

I've actually seen them in concert 3 times. The first time, they were opening for Everclear on a theatre tour. Literally, 4 months later they were back through town headlining their own arena tour. A few years later I saw them again at an arena show (I went for Danko Jones). However tight they are as a band, their live show gets boring very quickly during the parts where there isn't any pyro. 

And a few people here who said signature guitars are meaningless now have it right. Used to be, the people who got signature instruments were serious and renowned players. Musicians who's guitars were personalized in such a way that they were different from production models in tone and/or playability. Cripes, they gave Avril Lavigne her own signature Tele. That should sum up the value of a "signature" instrument right there.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

yep,

avril, derek and tom from blink, 

I wonder if derek and avril got a wedding duo deal at squier....

now real signature guitars that have something diffrent to offer not just a plaid pickguard, im all about those....


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I think Nickleback's music won't be appreciated for about 20 yrs. If you go to u -tube and watch some of the 70's 80 's bands, the younger people on there comment they wish they had grew up in that era of music. Well i grew up in that era and, listen too deep purple, The car's ,Stampeders,Alice Cooper , CCR, the list goes on and on, and i find listening too these songs, today i do appreciate them much more, then i did back then.

So maybe Nickleback came around at the wrong time.. You know timing is everything, i don't think the Bealtes music would get as much appreciation if they where just starting out today. They did come together at the right time.
I kinda like Nickleback, I dont think there songs sound the same at all, Of course its Commerical, thats where the money is. Def Leppard was ask one time why they don't go back to there old style, and Joe says If we need to write a ballad to get a hit, then thats what we need too do.

If any band's songs, sounds the same i would say ZZ-top is at the top of my list. When i seen them in Concert, my wifes comment was, why did they keep playing the same song. lol
Rick


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I think you have it wrong. 

nickelback is bad beacuse every song is the same. the 80s groups, the beatles, and whoever "back in the day".....had actual writing talent, and diversified the songs.

every nb song is the same.....


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Rick31797 said:


> I kinda like Nickleback, I dont think there songs sound the same at all, Of course its Commerical, thats where the money is. Def Leppard was ask one time why they don't go back to there old style, and Joe says If we need to write a ballad to get a hit, then thats what we need too do.


And there you go. Nickelback has figured out that their music is a product and they've decided to produce a product that they know will sell. When you do that, yes, you sell a lot of records and make lots of money, but many would argue that you're no longer an artist. Even Chad himself has stated that he understands why people hate Nickelback - and that he himself would probably hate Nickelback if he wasn't in the band. They're not the first band to do this, and they're certainly not the last. Especially in today's marketplace where record companies are not interested in taking chances on anything they're not sure will be immediately marketable.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Wow, that Portugal clip is a gas.

Yes, excellent point about Nickleback having realized that music, among many other things, can also be product. And so they tailor their music to fit into a niche that will enable them to move lots of product.

Nor are their writing and arranging talents anything but a fraction of something like the Beatles, who were far more daring and creative in their time. NB stays within a narrow, tight framework all the time... that entails a lot less potential for creative growth. But their fans want NB to sound like NB, so they're likely going to just keep on going, mining that same vein. They're making lots of money, and good one them for having sussed it all out and molded themselves into a unit which _can_ make tons of dosh, but it shouldn't be confused with artistry.

Or maybe, in a few more years, the band will break up and its component members will each go off and do something a helluvalot more interesting and creatively rewarding. You never know!


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> I'd love to have their money...I wouldn't want to be associated with any one of their songs though.


Give me that much money and you can associate me with Lawrence Welk polka music for all I care!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Jimi D said:


> Give me that much money and you can associate me with Lawrence Welk polka music for all I care!


Hey man...everyone's got a price...

I lose interest in playing covers in bands so I know I wouldn't last doing their songs.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I haven't read it all, but I would think instead of a signiture guitar maybe some guitar lessons and a nice 12 step program for guys who bitch and whine when they get caught driving drunk at super fast speeds and then complain that the cops and the justice system didn't look at all the circumstances and how he needed to drive, I wish someone had bitch slapped him back to reality and who cares about a signiture guitar especially one for Chad.just my 2 cents.ship


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I would love to belong to a sold-out band that is able to crank out generic and boring songs that are consumed by the masses. My guess is that I will be able to get used to fame and fortune pretty quickly. I certainly will not get upset if Gibson asks me to play an art guitar that has been adorned by thousands of crystals -- I do like LPs after all. As a rock star, my spare time would be more limited, so it is likely that I will stop reading and posting in forums like this one. And do not get me started on the groupies "problem"!


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Jimi D said:


> Give me that much money and you can associate me with Lawrence Welk polka music for all I care!


I absolutely cannot stand Nickelback's music. But they've found their winning formula early on and they'll ride that horse until the public stops buying. They have been successful for way too long and my hat's off to them for finding and sticking with a winning style. I respect the band's success; no jealousy on my part.

But if Chad Kroeger receives a sig PRS or Gibson or even a Cort sig (no offense intended to any Cort owners) it would be such a transparent cash grab, such an obvious pandering to young guitarists who would have no clue that Mr. Kroeger's skill and talent is predominantly in songwriting and singing and not on guitar. It demeans and devalues any other guitarist that has a sig guitar. I would be curious to see what "signature" distinctions on the guitar would separate it from an off the shelf guitar and how they contribute to his "technical" guitar playing skills that he is so famous for.

A little anecdote. I was listening to Edmonton's 100.3 Bear Rock station here in Jasper the other day. Now, everytime the opening hard rock riff from NB's latest regurgitated pablum formula comes on I cringe and change stations. This time I was sidetracked and let it play. No I didn't change my mind on NB's music. Still hate it. It's what came on shortly after. Slash's latest solo project's first single. Now I have been listening to current rock bands latest releases for years without too many songs really wowing me. But Slash's was just a brilliant piece of a riff; slow, simple, dynamic with just the right subtle changes and nuances thrown in to make it different and unique. And what surprised me the most was the perfectly tempo'd solo. Mellow and slow to a dynamic, up tempo climax. The whole song, vocals and songwriting, conjured memories of the great 70's bands, Led Zeppelin and Bad Company come to mind. It made the hairs of my back stand up it was that good. But I would be equally surprised if Slash's clearly superior creative efforts out sell NB's.


----------



## Abrasive (Feb 1, 2008)

Nickleback is a victim of the CRTC.
If it weren't for that, those of us who don't care for them could ignore them.

However, since our government has decided that we should have 'x'% of Canadian content rammed down our gullet, regardless of its merit, Nickleback gets constant radio play, making it nearly impossible to ignore them.

Funny, because in some parts of the world, audio torture has been used to resolve hostage situations. In Canada, it's government mandated.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Abrasive said:


> Nickleback is a victim of the CRTC.
> If it weren't for that, those of us who don't care for them could ignore them.
> 
> However, since our government has decided that we should have 'x'% of Canadian content rammed down our gullet, regardless of its merit, Nickleback gets constant radio play, making it nearly impossible to ignore them.
> ...


AND there was a fantastic suggestion put forth to get more 'unknown' Canadian music on radios and really make the CRTC do what it was created to do and a system was laid out & so on but the powers that be decided "no we aren't going to do that" so that's why you still hear Bryan Adams all of the time and NB all of the time (not to put Bryan Adams into the NB category). It is easier for the 'machine' to keep chugging along if it is really simple so playing Run To You 30 times per week is the way that they go instead of playing it 4 times per week and then getting airplay for 26 unknowns.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

You would think, that somebody with a brain, that decides how often and how many times to play one song would , stop and think for a min.. would you want to hear that song that much.. any song doesn't matter who it is. I have heard so many people say, I am so sick of that song, over and over again.. what do i do.. i quickly change the station.

So the higher up that thinks playing a song 20 times a day is a good thing, its not.. it will not make me go out and buy the CD,because there is one song on it that will make me puke.

As far as NB goes, Gibson approached Chad about making a signature Guitar, If they approached me, after reading this thread i would have too say No >-) 
I think he is a good singer/ song writer that can delivery a hook, Darkhorse is a strong CD in my option.. and i can only dream of being able to writing a song like he does.
Rick


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

1. Chad's getting a signature guitar? Cool. I think there's more people with signature guitars out that I've never heard before in my life then I'd care to recognize. As for nickelback sucking? They write some good riffs, people like to party to their music etc, so whatever - if you like it cool, if you don't, you don't. When someone says "play a song I know" I generally play Animals just because it's one of the few radio rock/muchmusic songs I still remember all the way through.

I really don't care one way or another who gets a signature guitar, because I won't be buying it.

Also, Tom Delonge got a signature guitar partially becuase he kind of brought the party pop punk thing to the forefront in the 90's, he's sold a lot of albums, and he's inspired a lot of kids to pick up a guitar and learn how to play it. So some people aren't that deserving of signature guitars - but I don't see the hate thread for whatshisface from "24" or whatever who also has a signature guitar...

Like I said, I'm not buying anybody's signature guitar - I know what specs I want for my main player, I know who will be building it, and I'll get other guitars when I can.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Actually, I've run into at least one thread over on an American guitar forum complaining about Keiffer Sutherland getting a sig guitar, saying that awarding him makes a mockery of the whole idea of signature guitars. The dude's known as an actor, not a guitar player, but he has a big collection of guitars and he's a fan of the instrument, big time. Anyway, signature guitars are a proven marketing gimmick for guitar companies and they'll keep doing it, as there's an endless supply of up and comers who can be targeted.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

yeah, that guy!

You do that, Gibson... I'm still not buying a brand new one. In fact, I'll probably only ever buy one more with intent to keep.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

That song" Animal " i would think would be a challenge for a singer, alot of words in a short period of time.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> And there you go. Nickelback has figured out that their music is a product and they've decided to produce a product that they know will sell. When you do that, yes, you sell a lot of records and make lots of money, but many would argue that you're no longer an artist. Even Chad himself has stated that he understands why people hate Nickelback - and that he himself would probably hate Nickelback if he wasn't in the band. They're not the first band to do this, and they're certainly not the last. Especially in today's marketplace where record companies are not interested in taking chances on anything they're not sure will be immediately marketable.




and when I think about it, at least its not urban hip hop shizznat music. at least they play their instruments and dont use autotune. 

Good point!

as for the post about animal, listen to garth brooks "ain't goin down till the sun comes up"....thats a song that takes vocals and a set of wind pipes..


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

all i know is, on National TV, he stated that...Gibson had approached him to make a guitar...and thou art done...but i can't find anything on it yet...


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My two cent's worth. Just read the whole thread. It's all marketing .. period. Gibson trying to cash in on yet another version on the same guitar by a band that plays .... formula music.... perfect mix. It's not art. 

Watched Springsteen on Spectacle with Elvis Costello last night. A first of two shows. Most of the show was about the pain of writing songs. One section Bruce talks about how you have to believe in your work and reach down inside yourself and find that third element. If you don't it just doesn't make it. He was refering to the album that came out after Born in the USA. 

Does Nickleback dig that deep to create art.... will they be around long enough to tell the same story? Now is the time to do that. Maybe the can. But I suspect that they have been blinded by the cash.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

hard to believe that they've been "popular"and putting out hits for almost 10 years.......hard to argue that staying power....obviously a lot of people out there like them....I've never seen them in concert - but I bet they really get the crowd going.....its hard hitting music with melodic hooks....the kind of stuff that the kids like to bop around to.......My Wife is a part time fitness instructor - she swears by Nickelback songs to get people through her spin classes....

but a signature guitar? WTF!......maybe Shure should come out with a Chad signature mic stand or something like that - it'd be more appropriate....when you turn on Nickelback music ALL you hear is the shaggy dog's voice...the rest of the instruments - all they do is provide an inconsequential bit of noise in the background....and that's what I dislike about Nickelback's music....as is the same for so many other "new " Rock acts out there today - especially those American Idol rocky types...like David Cooke or Daughtry....makes me wanna take a hammer-drill to my eardrums......but what do I know - I'm a 40 year old dad.....my parents hated Metallica .

I betcha that if another band with maybe a female singer covered Nickelback songs and put a little more music into it - I'd probably really dig 'em


----------

